# Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele



## Charlie Harper (23. Januar 2011)

*Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Sony plant angeblich die Einführung von Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele. 
Was man von PC-Spielen schon seit Jahren kennt soll nun auch bei PS3-Spielen Anwendung finden. Grund dafür könnte die Veröffentlichung der PS3-Rootkeys sein. Insofern wäre dies keine Überraschung. 
Sicherlich wird das Feedback für diese Maßnahme alles andere als positiv sein. Allerdings dürfte es noch deutlich schlechter ausfallen, wenn Sony die Gerüchte wahr macht die besagen, dass jeder Key nur fünf mal benutzt werden kann. 

Quelle




​


----------



## Master Shake (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Warum sollen es die Konsoleros besser haben? Mich stoert das ueberhaupt nicht.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Solange man auf der Konsole von Registrierungs- und Daueronline-Zwang verschont bleibt, gerne.

edit
Ups, erst jetzt gelesen: "Den Gerüchten zufolge soll sich jeder Produkt-Key nur fünfmal nutzen lassen."
Das geht natürlich gar nicht, das wäre ein Unding! Kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Pagz (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Xbox live und PSN ist im Grunde nicht besser als Steam etc.. also so toll ist bei den Konsolen auch nicht alles...


----------



## potzblitz (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Naja, wie oft installiert man schon ein Spiel auf der Konsole?! Ich jedenfalls einmal und das wars. Auf dem PC sieht die Sachen schon ganz anders aus, da kommen schon mal einige Neuinstallation bei raus...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Schon, aber wenn sie's morgen auf 5 Verwendungen beschränken können, könnten sie übermorgen auch sagen, dass man den Key nur einmal verwenden darf. Zumindest besteht die Gefahr. Damit hätte man auch das "Problem" Gebrauchthandel beseitigt. Und Spiele an Freunde ausleihen würde auch schon bei 5 Verwendungen nur noch sehr eingeschränkt funktionieren.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Ich finde es eig. gut, so wird die Position des PCs als Hauptkonsole wieder gestärkt


----------



## Black Goblin (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Finde ich gut so.

Wenn schon wir PC'ler wegen Accountgebundeheit nix mehr gebraucht verkaufen dürfen dann soll das auch für Konsolenkinder gelten.


----------



## D3N$0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Absoluter Blödsinn den Sony da vorhat, wenn ich jetzt auch noch keys für die Konsole brauche und so gefahr laufen muss das ich Spiele nicht mehr gebraucht kaufen/verkaufen kann, ist das gute Stück demnächt für mich gestorben... Was soll der Müll, noch mehr Geld einsacken da man so den Gebraucht Handeln einschränken kann? Und wer eine gecrackte PS3 hat wird sicherlich nicht so blöd sein und sich mit dieser im PSN einloggen, von daher kann Sony die Kopiererei sowieso sogut wie gar nicht unter Kontrolle bewkommen, siehe XBOX360


----------



## byte1981 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Hab kaum PS3-Spiele sollte es so kommen ,werden es auch nicht mehr.Nutze meine PS3 nicht einmal
online hängt zwar im Netzwerk (LAN) wird aber nur zum Streaming von Videos bei mir verwendet.


----------



## Haxti (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-SpieleD*

Echt peinlich, dass es soviele Kinder hier gibt: Mimimi, wenn ich schon Probleme hab, dann sollen die Anderen wenigstens noch mehr Probleme haben.

Wenn auf dem PC ein spiel nicht mehr freigeschaltet werden kann, gibts dafür Cracks, die leider auch oft genug eingesetzt werden, aber in gerechtfertigten Fällen abhilfe schaffen (aka ich habe das Spiel von Ubisoft gezahlt, und möchte es auch ohne 20 Euro mehr im Monat - für eine Flatrate - spielen können, wenn ich will).

Wenn auf der Konsole ein Spiel gesperrt ist, und man das Teil dann gebraucht kauft, gehen wieder die Probleme los. Dann muss man seine Konsole hacken, was die ehrlichen und weniger technisch Versierten nicht mache. Sprich es bringt keinem etwas, nur Sony.

Nein aber hauptsache die Konsolen haben auf Computer keine Vorteile mehr, dann kann man besser trolln: "Konsolen stinken" usw. 
Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn man für Vergleiche sein kleines Resthirn anstrengen müsste, und Diskussionen mit Niveau führen muss.

---
Und ich dachte das Forum hier würde sich von YouTube-Kommentardiskussionen unterscheiden.


----------



## KrHome (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-SpieleD*



Haxti schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem PC ein spiel nicht mehr freigeschaltet werden kann, gibts dafür Cracks, die leider auch oft genug eingesetzt werden, aber in gerechtfertigten Fällen abhilfe schaffen (aka ich habe das Spiel von Ubisoft gezahlt, und möchte es auch ohne 20 Euro mehr im Monat - für eine Flatrate - spielen können, wenn ich will).


Das ist aber nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Die Online Aktivierung dient nicht in erster Linie der Verhinderung von Raubkopien (ist genauso wirkungsvoll/-los wie ein DVD Check), sondern der Heranführung an den Online Vertrieb, der den Publishern zusätzliche Umsätze beschert. Die Preise bleiben gleich, aber der Einzelhandel und die Verpackung fällt weg (beides zusammen gute 15 Euro eines Vollpreisspiels).

Insofern war es längst überfällig, dass auch die Konsolen dran sind. Dass PC Spieler sich jetzt freuen, liegt doch nur daran, dass von Konsolenspielerseite seit Jahren der realitätsfremde Blödsinn: *"Durch eure Raubkopiererei seid ihr doch selbst Schuld, wenn's so restriktive Kopierschütze gibt"* kommt. 

Durch sowas werden hoffentlich Einige auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt.


----------



## Kokopalme (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



Black Goblin schrieb:


> Finde ich gut so.
> 
> Wenn schon wir PC'ler wegen Accountgebundeheit nix mehr gebraucht verkaufen dürfen dann soll das auch für Konsolenkinder gelten.



Diese Logik finde ich erschreckend. Hauptsache niemand hat was besseres als ich.


----------



## Intelfan (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

DAs ist mir doch sowas von egal.  Ich bin Computerspieler und bin deswegen auch in einem Computerforum angemeldet. Also können die sich ihre Konsole meinetwegen sonstwo hinstecken und damit machne was sie wollen..

Warum sollte es bei Konsoleros anders sein al bei Computerspielern? Sind die etwa was besseres?


----------



## trible_d (23. Januar 2011)

Der kunde wird verars..t wo es nur geht! Da hilft nur der boikott! Ich versuche spiele nicht mehr zum vollpreis zu kaufen, dann beiss ich mir später auch nicht so in den allerwertesten.


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Ich finde es auch eine gute sache, auf dem Computer gibt es kaum noch ein Spiel ohne Accountbindung, warum sollten die Konsolenspieler es so viel leichter haben ? ich habe nichts gegen steam etc. aber es nervt mich das bei den konsolen alles so easy gehandhabt wird im moment.. also find ich ichs gut


----------



## KOF328 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

PC-Fraktion 1up.


----------



## XtreMe- (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Wenn die echt sowas rausbringen, dann wir die Anzahl von "Keygen"-NUtzer massiv steigen. Spätestens dann, wenn die gerüchte wahr sind, die Leute ihr Installationslimit erreicht haben und kein Bock drauf haben, das Spiel nochmal zu kaufen. Ehrlich gesagt, an diesem Punkt würde ich auch sowas machen.
So ein "Product Key" ist 100% umzugehen. Also brauchen die erst gar nicht sowas erfinden. Die Zahl von legalen Usern ist sowieso wenig -.-
Wenn diese wegen der Service auch keine Spiele mehr kaufen, sehe ich schwarz  für die Studios


----------



## Amigo (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Verstehe auch nicht wie man sowas gerecht findet kann... 
Solche 5x aktivieren Geschichten etc. gehören eigentlich ganz abgeschafft, egal ob für PC oder Konsole.
Schadenfreude wär, wenn es so kommt,  echt unangebracht...


----------



## Anchorage (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



Intelfan schrieb:


> DAs ist mir doch sowas von egal.  Ich bin Computerspieler und bin deswegen auch in einem Computerforum angemeldet. Also können die sich ihre Konsole meinetwegen sonstwo hinstecken und damit machne was sie wollen..
> 
> Warum sollte es bei Konsoleros anders sein al bei Computerspielern? Sind die etwa was besseres?


Du hast sowas von recht die Konsolen haben dem PC spieler soviele Schlimme sachen angetan. Konsolenexclusiv Ära wird vllt bald ihr ende haben. Für mich ist der Computer die einzig wahre Konsole. Auf Konsolen wird mittlerweile genauso oft Kopiert wie aufm Rechner das darf man nicht vergessen . Also liebe PS 3 stirb bitte in ehren und nim die Xbox 360 mit.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Es ist doch reine Geldmacherei-wenns beim PC so gut funktioniert, warum sollte es auf der PS3 nicht auch noch funktionieren
Wir sinds indirekt selbst schuld, da wir es beim PC nicht ausreichend boykottiert haben.
Es wurde doch nur ein bekanntes Konzept auf eine neue Plattform übertragen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

5x aktivieren und dann? Kann man keinen neuen Key kostenfrei anfordern, das wäre schlecht.
Ich habe zwar keine Konsole. Dennoch ärgert es, wenn unverständliches fortgeführt wird.

Aber so eine Funktion schlummert doch auch schon sehr lange im PC. Die Regionale Einstellung für DVD Laufwerke z.B. musste ich auch noch nie verändern aber der eine oder andere Weltenbummler vielleicht. Nach zu häufiger Änderung geht DVD sehen dann nicht mehr.

Vieles wird still hingenommen. Wenn die PS3 Gemeinde (gibts die?) ein Veto einlegt, bewegt sich Sony vielleicht auch noch ein wenig pro Endverbraucher.

Im Moment ist das Contra viel zu oft Allgegenwertig. Gruss


----------



## Pravasi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

War eh überfällig.
Die Kunden sind ja vorwiegend Kids und mit denen kann man so ziemlich ALLES machen.
Ausser Rumgejammer wird Sony da keinen Gegenwind fürchten müssen.
Trotzdem: Irgendwie würde ich Sony und der Spieleindustrie so richtig fette Millionenverluste vonm ganzen Herzen gönnen. Sind mittlerweile beides keine Symphatieträger mehr für mich.


----------



## doodlez (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

naja also das mit den Keys finde ich ok, aber das mit dem aktiviern is vllt nen bissl zu krass gerade wenn man mal nen Spiel ausleihen will,


----------



## Dr. Kucho (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-SpieleD*



Haxti schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das Forum hier würde sich von YouTube-Kommentardiskussionen unterscheiden.



PCGH und niveauvolle Diskussionen? Willkommen in der Realität. Wenn es um sogenannten Platform-Fanboyism geht ist PCGH mit weitem Abstand die schlimmste Seite im Netz die ich kenne. 

Die User hier sind weitesgehend ignorant oder haben einfach keine Ahnung was sie für einen Bullshit daher reden. Mich kotzt es mitlerweile auch immer mehr an. Die Anzahl der Leute die hier vor einem Post das Hirn booten dürfte im einstelligen Prozentbereich liegen.

Ich habe mitlerweile echt keinen Bock mehr auf sowas. Die Leute hier leben in einer Traumwelt fernab jeder Realität. Ich denke ich werd die Seite in Zukunft meiden. Mit dieser Community will ich mich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr identifizieren. Wenn ich bei jeder zweiten News den geistigen Auswurf von verbitterten Hatern lesen will kann ich auch nach 4chan gehen...


----------



## hotfirefox (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich finde es eig. gut, so wird die Position des PCs als Hauptkonsole wieder gestärkt


 So sehe ich das auch


----------



## xaxis (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

sehr traurig... hab mir ne ps3 vor ung. 6 monaten zugelegt und finanziere diese sauteuren games eigentlich in dem ich das zeug weiter verkaufe oder sie selber gebraucht kaufe, nur so halten sich die preise in einem realisierbaren "spassfaktor"

ich glaub kaum das man die keys im endeffekte 5x regen darf, ich sag nur multiplayer ! die keys werden dort sicher mit den PSN geknüpft und dann is aus die maus

wenn ich seh das sich das bei den kommenden games durchsetzt werd ich wohl die PS3 wieder verkaufen


----------



## Michisauer (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Naja, kennen wir doch schon lange von normalen PCs, 
warum also sollte es den Jungs mit ihren Spiele-Computern im HTPC-Format besser ergehen....
Wenn wir uns am Rechner schon die miese Grafik der Konsolenumsetzung bei enormem Leistungsverbrauch antun müssen, dann die doch bitte auch die Restriktionen^^

Nein, mal im Ernst...
ICH GLAUB S HACKT....
was soll der ganze Unfug...es is doch am PC schon bewiesen, dass das extrem Kontraproduktiv ist.


----------



## docdent (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Ich lass mal meine dunkle Seite sprechen :

Ist doch großartig! Bitte mehr davon: Dauer-Online-Zwang muss sein.

Ebenso hoffe ich insgeheim, dass Konsolen noch viel mehr gehackt werden.

Das würde nämlich dazu führen, dass sich Spieler und Hersteller vielleicht wieder auf den PC zurückbesinnen. Dieser wird ja nicht nur wegen des Preises sondern auch wegen des (aus Spielersicht) zu rigiden Kopierschutzes bzw. (aus Herstellersicht) zu schwachen Kopierschutzes immer mehr links liegen gelassen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Ich finde jegliche Art der Gängelung, sei für den PC oder der Konsole als absolutes no Go Onlinezwang und begrentzte Aktivierungen sind eine Bevormundung und eine massive Einschränkung der persönlichen Nutzung.  Wann kommen die Autos die nach 5 maligen Starten ersetzt werden müßen?


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Alles was das Mythos Konsole kaputt macht, ist ganz herzlich willkommen!


----------



## doodlez (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



xaxis schrieb:


> sehr traurig... hab mir ne ps3 vor ung. 6 monaten zugelegt und finanziere diese sauteuren games eigentlich in dem ich das zeug weiter verkaufe oder sie selber gebraucht kaufe, nur so halten sich die preise in einem realisierbaren "spassfaktor"


 


naja das Problem an dem teuren Preis sind sicher nicht die Spielehersteller sondern eher der MArkt der dir die Spiele verkauft, ich möchte mal wissen für wie viel die Hersteller die Spiele eigentlich an die Märkte verkaufen


----------



## belle (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Schon, aber wenn sie's morgen auf 5 Verwendungen beschränken können, könnten sie übermorgen auch sagen, dass man den Key nur einmal verwenden darf. Zumindest besteht die Gefahr. Damit hätte man auch das "Problem" Gebrauchthandel beseitigt. Und Spiele an Freunde ausleihen würde auch schon bei 5 Verwendungen nur noch sehr eingeschränkt funktionieren.



Damit habe ich eigentlich kein Problem, da ich noch nie ein Game wieder verkauft  habe (ja, meine Vitrine ist recht voll) . Das ist eine Heranführung an den Online-Markt seitens Sony. Ich konnte Hot Pursuit (PC) über den EA-Store für 18,99€ statt 49,99€ bekommen, da verzichte selbst ich auf die schöne DVD-Verpackung.


----------



## doodlez (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



belle schrieb:


> Damit habe ich eigentlich kein Problem, da ich noch nie ein Game wieder verkauft habe (ja, meine Vitrine ist recht voll) . Das ist eine Heranführung an den Online-Markt seitens Sony. Ich konnte Hot Pursuit (PC) über den EA-Store für 18,99€ statt 49,99€ bekommen, da verzichte selbst ich auf die schöne DVD-Verpackung.


 
genau das isses ja, solang dann die Publisher die Preise klein Halten, für nen Spiel vieleicht 20 - 25 € anstatt wie hier 49 - 79 € im Laden, würden sich eventuell auch mehr die Spiele kaufen und nicht dauernd Downloaden, hab letztens auch ers BC2 für 15 € gekauft, ich habe es gern gekauft 40 € im Karstadt war mir einfach zu teuer, natürlich ist ne Breitbandleitung vorrausgesetzt und wenn man mal nen Spiel testen will könnte Sony ja vieleicht sowas wie bei Steam freigeben, also diese Gästepässe


----------



## sinthor4s (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*

Durch eine Einführung von Keys auf den Konsolen würden sie meiner
Meinung nach ihr letztes Argument gegenüber dem PC verlieren.

Dann wäre eine Konsole tatsächlich nur noch ein halber PC für Idioten.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Durch eine Einführung von Keys auf den Konsolen würden sie meiner
> Meinung nach ihr letztes Argument gegenüber dem PC verlieren.
> 
> Dann wäre eine Konsole tatsächlich nur noch ein halber PC für Idioten.



Dito, aber allein die Installation von GT5 dauert etwa 45 mins... da ist kein Konsolen Vorteil gegenüber den PC...


----------



## XtreMe- (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-SpieleD*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> PCGH und niveauvolle Diskussionen? Willkommen in der Realität. Wenn es um sogenannten Platform-Fanboyism geht ist PCGH mit weitem Abstand die schlimmste Seite im Netz die ich kenne.
> 
> Die User hier sind weitesgehend ignorant oder haben einfach keine Ahnung was sie für einen Bullshit daher reden. Mich kotzt es mitlerweile auch immer mehr an. Die Anzahl der Leute die hier vor einem Post das Hirn booten dürfte im einstelligen Prozentbereich liegen.
> 
> Ich habe mitlerweile echt keinen Bock mehr auf sowas. Die Leute hier leben in einer Traumwelt fernab jeder Realität. Ich denke ich werd die Seite in Zukunft meiden. Mit dieser Community will ich mich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr identifizieren. Wenn ich bei jeder zweiten News den geistigen Auswurf von verbitterten Hatern lesen will kann ich auch nach 4chan gehen...



Nee, das geht ja mal garnicht oder?
Wenns dir nicht gefällt, dann mach dir erst nicht die Mühe, die Seite in die Adresszeile deines Browsers zu tippen. Anstatt hier unsinnige Kommentare zu machen solltest du vielleicht deine Meinung zum Thema abgeben. Und dann meinst du die Comunity würde keine "niveauvollen Diskussionen" führen. Selber schreibst du aber niveaulose Kommentare...


----------



## Haxti (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch eine gute sache, auf dem Computer gibt es kaum noch ein Spiel ohne Accountbindung, warum sollten die Konsolenspieler es so viel leichter haben ? ich habe nichts gegen steam etc. aber es nervt mich das bei den konsolen alles so easy gehandhabt wird im moment.. also find ich ichs gut



So für alle Leute, dies immernoch nicht raffen: Wenn dein Steamaccount (ja genau deiner!) tot ist: Blöd! Kostet 20 Euro und Counterstrike ist wieder da.
Wenn dein PSN / Live Account tot ist: Nix mehr internet evah! Keine Demos kein garnix.

So. Wenn ich mir einen Computer kaufe, dann ist da Spieletechnisch keine Sperre. Ich kann, wenn ich das Risiko mag, jedes Spiel umsonst haben.

Bei der Konsole ist sozusagen das Securom etc. pp. alles integriert. Dafür zahlen Konsolis auch mehr an Hardware, und mehr für die Spiele. Da läuft das Spiel aber auch immer! -> Sony freut sich: PS nix geknackt, maximale Gewinne, **** yea! 
Selbst wenn die Jailbreaks iwann besser laufen werden prozentual viel weniger leute davon gebrauch machen. Ist ja auch logisch!
1. Man weiss nicht, ob sony es "sehen" kann. Wenn die das mitbekommen ist halt onlinegaming gestorben, sprich die PS hat einen mehr als 50% Wertverlust. Wer kauft schon ein iPhone ohne internetfunktionalität....
2. Man braucht ein bisschen ahnung davon. Viele haben eine Konsole, weil sie Computertechnisch total unbedarft sind. Nachdem Sony den komerziellen Verkauf der JB sticks zum erliegen gebracht hat, muss man im Moment selbst mit Mikrokontrollern löten und ein Programm drauf zum laufen bekommen.


Wenn ich ein Spiel für den PC für weniger Geld kaufe, hab ich eine bessere Spielqualität, kann modden bis sich die Omma im Grab umdreht. Dafür läuft nicht jedes Spiel automatisch, aber für ne LAN kann man die Scheibe meist einmal im Kreis durchgeben und es läuft. Leider nutzen viele Leute die kostenlose Möglichkeit sehr gerne, freuen sich darüber, dass das Spiel geil ist, und haben es kostenlos. 

Blöd, dass ein paar Typen ein Jahr lang nur dafür jeden Morgen um 8 in der Firma standen und dafür gearbeitet haben, und nun gerne als Lohn auch mal in den Urlaub fahren würden um ein bissl auszuspannen. Schade, dass dafür zu wenig Geld kommt -> Publisher sagen ne, wir regeln gegen.

--> Bisher: PC spiele günstiger als Konsolenspiele, dafür keine Kopierschutzprobleme. Aber nein! Der gut gebildete PC spieler kann das natürlich nicht ertragen, dass seine Perle am Ende einen Nachteil gegenüber der Konsole haben sollte. Sollen doch die Konsolenspieler, die sowieso mehr zahlen, keine communitymods haben, bisher nicht vernünftig cracken können doch auch restriktionen bekommen! Das trifft sowieso nur die richtigen! Die Gelegenheitsspieler, die auf eBay was gebraucht kaufen, von irgendwelchen Kopierschützen nichts verstehen, und das erstandene Spiel nicht spielen können.


Aber was reg ich mich eigentlich auf. Das ließt sowieso keiner. Der nächste unter mir schreibt sowieso bis morgen: Recht so! Wurde auch mal zeit. War sowieso ein unding.




XtreMe- schrieb:


> Nee, das geht ja mal garnicht oder?
> Wenns dir nicht gefällt, dann mach dir erst nicht die Mühe, die Seite in die Adresszeile deines Browsers zu tippen. Anstatt hier unsinnige Kommentare zu machen solltest du vielleicht deine Meinung zum Thema abgeben. Und dann meinst du die Comunity würde keine "niveauvollen Diskussionen" führen. Selber schreibst du aber niveaulose Kommentare...



Du hast dein Argument gerade selber zerstört.



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Dito, aber allein die Installation von GT5 dauert etwa 45 mins... da ist kein Konsolen Vorteil gegenüber den PC...



GT5 gibts aufm PC?



doodlez schrieb:


> genau das isses ja, solang dann die Publisher die Preise klein Halten, für nen Spiel vieleicht 20 - 25 € anstatt wie hier 49 - 79 € im Laden, würden sich eventuell auch mehr die Spiele kaufen und nicht dauernd Downloaden, hab letztens auch ers BC2 für 15 € gekauft, ich habe es gern gekauft 40 € im Karstadt war mir einfach zu teuer, natürlich ist ne Breitbandleitung vorrausgesetzt und wenn man mal nen Spiel testen will könnte Sony ja vieleicht sowas wie bei Steam freigeben, also diese Gästepässe



Die Spieledownloads gibts sowohl bei PS3 als auch bei 360. Demos und Vollversionen. Sind meist günstiger als mit Hülle, aber nicht immer günstiger als gebraucht.



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Alles was das Mythos Konsole kaputt macht, ist ganz herzlich willkommen!



Qualifizierter Beitrag. Hut ab dafür. Was ist der "Mythos Konsole"?



docdent schrieb:


> Ich lass mal meine dunkle Seite sprechen :
> 
> Ist doch großartig! Bitte mehr davon: Dauer-Online-Zwang muss sein.
> 
> ...



Hmm interessante Sichtweise. Den zusammenhang zwischen Konsolenspielen und zu harten Kopierschützen auf dem Computer musst du mir aber nochmal erklären. Ich glaub da hab ich was übersehen.



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Konsole. Dennoch ärgert es, wenn unverständliches fortgeführt wird.



Es gibt sie noch: Die guten Menschen, die nicht vor Neid krank sind.



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Vieles wird still hingenommen. Wenn die PS3 Gemeinde (gibts die?) ein Veto einlegt, bewegt sich Sony vielleicht auch noch ein wenig pro Endverbraucher.



Zumindest bei Facebook und so weiter hat es schon funktioniert. Ich glaube bei Playstation und 360 wird diese Methode weit weniger gut gehen. Je nach Nutzer ist man evtl. kaum im "Internet" und bekommt von geplanten Aufständen in der Richtung nichts mit. Sony würde ein Teufel tun, das im Network anzukündigen und somit würde schätz ich nur ein recht geringer Prozentsatz von der Aktion erfahren.

Außerdem kauft zum Beispiel ich mir nicht wöchentlich ein Spiel, sondern eher alle 2-3 Monate eins. Bis der Effekt bei den Leuten, die ein ähnliches Verhalten wie ich an den Tag legen zum tragen kommt, vergehen mehr als ein paar Wochen denke ich.


----------



## sinthor4s (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



Haxti schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel für den PC für weniger Geld kaufe, hab ich eine bessere Spielqualität, kann modden bis sich die Omma im Grab umdreht. Dafür läuft nicht jedes Spiel automatisch, aber für ne LAN kann man die Scheibe meist einmal im Kreis durchgeben und es läuft. Leider nutzen viele Leute die kostenlose Möglichkeit sehr gerne, freuen sich darüber, dass das Spiel geil ist, und haben es kostenlos.
> 
> --> Bisher: PC spiele günstiger als Konsolenspiele, dafür keine Kopierschutzprobleme.



Das ein Pc-Spiel weniger kostet ist so richtig, jedoch bekommt man mitnichten
immer ein besseres Spiel geliefert. Mit der Zeit mag sich korrigieren lassen
aber zum Release gucken die PC´ler meistens in die Röhre.

Früher ging das auch noch mit den Lan-Parties, aber seitdem es
beinahe generell keinen Lan-Modus mehr gibt gucken auch hier die 
PC´ler in die Röhre.

Und das mit den kopierschutzproblemen die angeblich nur auf
die Konsolesparte wirkt ist ebenfalls eine überholte Wahrheit.
Mag ja sein das man es installieren kann und theoretisch auch spielen könnte sich dann aber registrieren muss um davon auch was zu haben.

Kurz: PC-Spielern geht es beileibe nicht besser, allerdings ändert sich das 
schlagartig wenn auch die Konsoleros sich mit Onlinezwang und Ähnlichem ärgern müssen.


----------



## Haxti (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Das ein Pc-Spiel weniger kostet ist so richtig, jedoch bekommt man mitnichten
> immer ein besseres Spiel geliefert. Mit der Zeit mag sich korrigieren lassen
> aber zum Release gucken die PC´ler meistens in die Röhre.



Fall das eine Anspielung auf Kapitel wie GTA IV sein soll: Gut, die gibt es blöderweise bei der Konsole auch. Ich hatte das bessere Spiel jetzt auf die Grafikqualität, die Modbarkeit und so bezogen. Das Bugfixing sollte bei beiden mehr oder weniger gleichgut gehen, wobei die Bugs bei Konsolen von naturaus natürlich besser reproduzierbar sind. 
Andererseits -> Community Patches wären nicht möglich. Falls sowas wie Gothic 3 mal mit einer Konsole passiert, bleibt das so. Zum Glück ist sowas wohl aber noch nicht passiert, aber Fallout 3 soll wohl auch gut Probleme gemacht haben.



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Und das mit den kopierschutzproblemen die angeblich nur auf
> die Konsolesparte wirkt ist ebenfalls eine überholte Wahrheit.
> Mag ja sein das man es installieren kann und theoretisch auch spielen könnte sich dann aber registrieren muss um davon auch was zu haben.
> 
> ...



Bei EA Games ist es jetzt schon so, dass die ein EA Konto mit deinem PSN Konto verbinden. Obs nachteile hat, weiss ich nicht, aber zum Beispiel bei Mirrors Edge wollten die für die Speedruns schon Daten sehen.

Klar bei PCs will ich die Kopierschütze auch nicht sehen, aber ich hab bei den Spielen bis jetzt auch noch nie Kämpfen müssen, weils garnicht ging.
Die Frage ist nur, warum sich so viele Leute freuen, wenn die Konsolen auch noch gegimpt werden, wenns ihre Situation in keiner Weise verbessert? Ist ja nicht so, dass dann plötzlich alle Spiele gratis sind, und keine Probleme mehr machen...

Und ich denke, solange Sony jetzt nicht unglaublich viele JBs und massive Einbußen feststellt, sollten sie sich das ernsthaft überlegen.
Wenn das eintritt, kann man wenigstens immernoch sagen: So selbst schuld...


----------



## docdent (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



Haxti schrieb:


> Hmm interessante Sichtweise. Den zusammenhang zwischen Konsolenspielen und zu harten Kopierschützen auf dem Computer musst du mir aber nochmal erklären. Ich glaub da hab ich was übersehen.


Ganz einfach: Wenn ich heute mit Leuten rede, die vor der Frage stehen, ob sie sich eine Konsole oder einen Spiele-PC anschaffen sollen, ist mein Argument, dass die PC-Spiele billiger sind (wodurch sich ja der Preisvorteil der Konsole nach geraumer Zeit egalisiert). Dann muss ich mir aber von den Konsoleros oft anhören, dass man Konsolenspiele auch einfach gebraucht wieder verkaufen kann - versuche das mal mit einem PC-Spiel mit begrenzter Online-Aktivierung oder gar Steam! Insofern macht der Kopierschutz hier durchaus den Markt für Spiele-PCs/PC-Spiele kaputt!

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es auch ein paar gibt, die von den berüchtigten komplizierten PC-Kopierschutz-Varianten (wie dem Dauer-Online-Zwang von Ubisoft)  einfach abschreckt. Das ist denen zu kompliziert, die wollen einfach die Scheibe einlegen und losspielen.

Deswegen meine These: Je restriktiver und komplizierter der Kopierschutz auf Konsolen, desto eher wird hier ein bisheriger Wettbewerbsnachteil der PCs wieder ausgeglichen!


----------



## violinista7000 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



Haxti schrieb:


> GT5 gibts aufm PC?



Nein, aber es gibt trotzdem eine Minimale- und eine Vollinstallation auf der PS3. Da werden die Daten auf die Festplatte kopiert, damit man kürzere Ladezeiten erreichen kann. Und diese Vollinstallation dauert ca. 45 Mins. Und das plus Patches und DLCs zerstören das Vorteil der Konsole gegenüber den PC. 

Edit: Mythos Konsole: Konsolen sind besser als PCs


----------



## Haxti (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



docdent schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Wenn ich heute mit Leuten rede, die vor der Frage stehen, ob sie sich eine Konsole oder einen Spiele-PC anschaffen sollen, ist mein Argument, dass die PC-Spiele billiger sind (wodurch sich ja der Preisvorteil der Konsole nach geraumer Zeit egalisiert). Dann muss ich mir aber von den Konsoleros oft anhören, dass man Konsolenspiele auch einfach gebraucht wieder verkaufen kann - versuche das mal mit einem PC-Spiel mit begrenzter Online-Aktivierung oder gar Steam! Insofern macht der Kopierschutz hier durchaus den Markt für Spiele-PCs/PC-Spiele kaputt!
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es auch ein paar gibt, die von den berüchtigten komplizierten PC-Kopierschutz-Varianten (wie dem Dauer-Online-Zwang von Ubisoft)  einfach abschreckt. Das ist denen zu kompliziert, die wollen einfach die Scheibe einlegen und losspielen.
> 
> Deswegen meine These: Je restriktiver und komplizierter der Kopierschutz auf Konsolen, desto eher wird hier ein bisheriger Wettbewerbsnachteil der PCs wieder ausgeglichen!



Gut. Das ist dann aber auch nur Symptombekämpfung. Die Problematik wird dadurch in keinem Fall behoben, sondern betrifft statt 30-60% der Gamer einfach alle. 

Restriktiv war der kopierschutz auf Konsolen ja bis jetzt. Kompliziert wird er denk ich nie werden, weil das der sinn der Konsole ist. Einschalten loslegen.

Mir fällt gerade ein: Das 5 mal aktivieren gibt es schon heute auf Konsolen, aber soweit ich weiss nur bei geladenen Spielen. Also dass ein account mit einkäufen nicht auf unbegrenzt vielen Konsolen aktiviert werden kann. Ich meine es waren 5, aber ist ja auch egal.



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Nein, aber es gibt trotzdem eine Minimale- und eine Vollinstallation auf der PS3. Da werden die Daten auf die Festplatte kopiert, damit man kürzere Ladezeiten erreichen kann. Und diese Vollinstallation dauert ca. 45 Mins. Und das plus Patches und DLCs zerstören das Vorteil der Konsole gegenüber den PC.
> 
> Edit: Mythos Konsole: Konsolen sind besser als PCs



Klar gibts die Installationen. Ich weiss nicht, ob du Konsolenspiele hast, aber die Bedienung ist totlangweilig ohne. Dafür geht das schön automatisch. Typischerweiße läuft das bei mir so: Ich komm nach Hause, das Päckchen liegt da. Also Päckchen auf, Disk rein, einmal Ok klicken und dann was essen, oder den PC starten und Emails gucken. Bis ich dann am PC fertig bin ist es die installation ja auch. Man muss bei der Installation ja nicht dabei sein. GT5 ist in der Größe wohl auch ne Ausnahmesituation, da die Spiele, die ich habe, nie über 5 Minuten installieren musste. Nagut die Patches brauchen halt bei meinem Inet etwas, aber muss man ja nicht machen


----------



## docdent (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sony plant Product-Keys für PS3-Spiele*



Haxti schrieb:


> Gut. Das ist dann aber auch nur Symptombekämpfung. Die Problematik wird dadurch in keinem Fall behoben, sondern betrifft statt 30-60% der Gamer einfach alle.
> 
> Mir fällt gerade ein: Das 5 mal aktivieren gibt es schon heute auf Konsolen, aber soweit ich weiss nur bei geladenen Spielen. Also dass ein account mit einkäufen nicht auf unbegrenzt vielen Konsolen aktiviert werden kann. Ich meine es waren 5, aber ist ja auch egal.


Ich wollte kein Plädoyer für den Kopierschutz halten  Ich bin total gegen Kopierschutz und kaufe mir Spiele meist erst, nachdem ich sie ausführlich in Form eines Downloads getestet habe. Die Schachteln liegen dann meist als reine Legitimation originalverpackt im Schrank.

Ich meine nur: Wenn schon Kopierschutz und Restriktionen, dann auch für Konsolen. Sonst kauft irgendwann keiner mehr Spiele-PCs.

Dass man DLC und reine Download-Versionen nur begrenzt installieren kann, verstehe ich grundsätzlich schon. Aber beim PC geht das alles viel weiter, auch Spiele auf Datenträger sind begrenzt installierbar. Und bei Steam kann man gar kein Spiel verkaufen!


----------

